# Travel



## Rummy (Dec 22, 2012)

We need to travel with our V in the car quite regularly, for walks, visits, to training classes etc.

We kitted out our car boot with a nice easy wipe floor and barrier to stop her from jumping over the seats. But every time we have tried putting her in the boot she has done a poo. By the time we pull over it's all over the car, her...

She will travel in the front with me holding her in the passenger seat, but she is 6 months now and getting a bit big. The back seat isn't an option as it's taken up with child seats. When I'm not travelling with my husband I attach her to the passenger seat seat but she always finds a way to rest her head on my arm, the gear stick etc, which obviously isn't too safe.

We always make sure that she's been out for a while before putting her in the car, we've tried putting her bed in the boot with her giving her toys, etc but she ALWAYS does it, and often before we've even got to the main road so we can't start with short journeys and work our way up. She seems quite happy to go into the boot. She just makes a mess while she's there.

I asked our dog trainer and they had never come across the problem before. Surely we can't be the only ones?

Thanks.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

No you're not on your own! :
Elza poopooed in the back of our SUV when she was small so it was very stressful for all of us. I do understand that you can't put your dog on the backseat so take my recommendation as it is and try to use as much as you can from my post. 

If you put this in the search bar you'll find a thread about Elza having the same issue: "for anyone who's V has car travel issues!" I think that's how I named it. 

It took some time and we had to be consistent and literally doing only 5-6 minutes drives first but eventually it got better and it's all good now. 

Good luck!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

When I first put Darcy in the car she would always do a protest poo in the back, I now have a dog box and she loves it, keeps her nice and safe, and also keeps the car fairly clean.. ;D


----------



## JakeL (Jan 24, 2013)

Have you tried putting her in her kennel in the boot? That would be my first guess. Good luck.


----------



## Jromero23 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi,

When our boy Vigo was getting too big to carry him safely in the fron seat we started using the crate in tha back of the SUV, the first time we put it with the gate facing forward (with the back sits down) so we could keep eye contact with him. He was not happy at first but within 10 min he was calmed and was able to complete a 50 min trip with out a problem. 

After a couple of weeks we removed the crate and put him straight in the back of the vehicle and he felt asleep within the first mile!!

I hope this works for you. 

Javier


----------

